# silicone question



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I am getting ready to reseal the inside of a 75 and got some silicone. It is GE silicon I* clear. I was reading the back of the tube and it said not for use below waterline or aquariums. Did I get the wrong stuff? The label reads water proof silicone window/door/attic/basement 100% silicone.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

use "momentive rtv 108" from Grainger.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/GENERA ... cone-4UH12

Reference my tank build: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 23&start=0 PostPosted: Fri May 20, 2011 1:11 pm

GE Silicone 1 is not an adhesive its a sealer, Momentive RTV 108 (clear) is an adhesive. Order it from Grainger and wait a few days for it... It will be worth your wait. Just make sure to use a mask when sealing your tank. It is some strong stuff.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

You got the right stuff. They can't say it's for aquarium use for legal reasons.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

allierw said:


> You got the right stuff. They can't say it's for aquarium use for legal reasons.


Sweet. Just got done scraping ,gotta run to the store for and alcohol (both types) lol. Then clean ,tape and seal.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't drink and seal...lol.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

All went well. Tank is filled and running. No leaks! :dancing: :fish:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, that's always a good sign!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

allierw said:


> You got the right stuff. They can't say it's for aquarium use for legal reasons.


no offense but you are dead wrong.. if you live on the east coast.. ge silicone I will kill your fish.. it happened to me a few months ago.. they are adding moldicide to their products... you need to go to home depot and go in the plastic sheet and glass panes aisle and there is 100% ge silicone that says for plastic sheets on it that i know for a fact works cuz i just did 5 backgroudns with it after ge silicone I and II killed my fish... it looks like this
do yourself a favor and put goldfish in the tank before you put expensive fish.. see if they live 3 days if so then you are good


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Silicone II has mold/mildew inhibitors, the silicone I does not. The silicone I is 100% silicone. I have used it many times and never had an issue. All of the silicone tubes say not for aquarium use, and it is for legal reasons. If you look in the sticky thread about silicone I here, it has been discussed many times over the years. It is best to look at your tubes just to make sure it doesn't say "mildew resistant" or the bathroom types. There is a small tube of "aquarium" silicone you can also get, but it is about the same price as the big tube and for big jobs, it's more economical to use a caulk gun.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

allierw said:


> Silicone II has mold/mildew inhibitors, the silicone I does not. The silicone I is 100% silicone. I have used it many times and never had an issue. All of the silicone tubes say not for aquarium use, and it is for legal reasons. If you look in the sticky thread about silicone I here, it has been discussed many times over the years. It is best to look at your tubes just to make sure it doesn't say "mildew resistant" or the bathroom types. There is a small tube of "aquarium" silicone you can also get, but it is about the same price as the big tube and for big jobs, it's more economical to use a caulk gun.


This had me worried. Still am a bit,but all I can do is watch closely. I upgraded a 55 to a 75 from cl and had to reseal the tank. I cured for 48 hrs at 30% relative humidity. All silicone was hard and no vinegar smell whatsoever ever. Filled it up lady night and all is well so far. I have the chemical coordinator at work looking up the msds for me and told him my concerns . I will see what he comes up with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

allierw said:


> Silicone II has mold/mildew inhibitors, the silicone I does not. The silicone I is 100% silicone. I have used it many times and never had an issue. All of the silicone tubes say not for aquarium use, and it is for legal reasons. If you look in the sticky thread about silicone I here, it has been discussed many times over the years. It is best to look at your tubes just to make sure it doesn't say "mildew resistant" or the bathroom types. There is a small tube of "aquarium" silicone you can also get, but it is about the same price as the big tube and for big jobs, it's more economical to use a caulk gun.


the guy that made my backgrounds called ge and they said theya re adding moldicide to ge I and dont have to put it on it.. nowhere does it say anti mildew or anything... both I and II say 100% silicone.. this is in reference to it not being acrylic... do yourself a favor and use the stuff for plastic sheets... its cheaper $6 a tube and i KNOW it works.. i ruined 2 aquaterra backgrounds $340 down the drain and killed idk 20 expensive africans... better safe than sorry.. u are probly ok... test it with feeder goldfish.. if they live 3 days... you are good.. thats what i been doing even witht he silicone i know works cuz im so paranoid now


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone know if Momentive RTV 108 is save for aquariums (it was once GE's product). I thought it was... Just figured I would ask before I fill my tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

i hear that is... but when i went into home depot and asked for that.. they looked at me like i was retarded


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

m1ke715m said:


> i hear that is... but when i went into home depot and asked for that.. they looked at me like i was retarded


lol I know exactly what you mean. I had a similar experience. I had to order it from Grainger.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Window & door silicone does not have poisonous mold inhibitors. Kitchen & bath silicone does have poisonous mold inhibitors. GE Silicone I comes in both versions. Make sure to get the window & door silicone.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

This is what I sealed with . So far so good.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> allierw said:
> 
> 
> > Silicone II has mold/mildew inhibitors, the silicone I does not. The silicone I is 100% silicone. I have used it many times and never had an issue. All of the silicone tubes say not for aquarium use, and it is for legal reasons. If you look in the sticky thread about silicone I here, it has been discussed many times over the years. It is best to look at your tubes just to make sure it doesn't say "mildew resistant" or the bathroom types. There is a small tube of "aquarium" silicone you can also get, but it is about the same price as the big tube and for big jobs, it's more economical to use a caulk gun.
> ...


I am not to sure on the phone call your guy made but putting adding a chemical like moldicide to a product without properly documenting on tube or msds is a bad move on GE part (if this is true) with their rep in the business I don't think they would pull such a move. It has been three days with fish in the tank and no signs out of the ordinary. I live on the east coast so maybe it was something your "guy" did that caused your fish to die. Sorry about your luck with the GE products but like all the DIY background threads say GE silicone one is fine. At least for me it is.


----------



## littlejoenc (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been using the GE 1 for years and never had any problems at all....
I agree with Flippercon about adding a chemical like moldicide to a product without properly documenting on tube or msds...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

i think i used the ge silicone I for kitchen,bath.. but nowhere on that tube does it say anything about moldicide... so to avoid any problems like this happening to anyone else... the one for plastic sheetes works just fine


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The GE I for Kitchen and Bath, does indeed have mildewcide and it states it on the tube.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Use GE I for door and windows (not the one for kitchen and bath).


----------

